# Venice on the Water Houseboat 2BR mid-November



## Egret1986 (Jun 30, 2016)

Long back story....wasn't planning on a trip to Europe (never been) on a whirlwind one week stay.

One of my sons is stationed in Vicenza, Italy.  He's a bit miffed that we couldn't drop a pre-arranged trip to Nova Scotia for this July to visit him during his leave.  He has traveled quite extensively while stationed there for the past two years.  He wants to be able to show us all these things.

I can't help but look at Venice timeshare availability when I'm on RCI.  Today there was a 2BR at Venice on the Water.  It's a luxury houseboat that comes with an optional complimentary skipper.  

Quickly researching, I'm finding that November isn't necessarily an optimal time to visit.  It's colder and wet......and I just discovered a new thing called an Acqua Alta.

I don't know if I can even pull all this together anyway.  It's my husband's peak season at work.  My son's twin probably can't break away from school and work as easily as would be required.  I've checked the flights.  It can be pulled off in Economy.  Whew, that's a long flight for a one week stay.

There are two reviews on RCI.  No reviews that I can find on TUG for Venice on the Water.  I did a search of Venice on here, but I feel I'm wading through the proverbial haystack looking for a needle.

What say any of you about being on a houseboat mid-November? Looking to have my ducks somewhat in a row before I approach the other parties (both sons and husband).   Heck, I don't even know that we won't get there and my son has been deployed.  Hopefully, he will know if and when I break my news of the potential visit to him.


----------



## Conan (Jun 30, 2016)

When I looked at it some months ago, I was put off by the location where the boat is docked - - as I recall it's not easy to get to Venice proper from there.

If you want to actually sail into Venice, you need to hire their captain for the day. $$$$$


----------



## Glynda (Jun 30, 2016)

*Venice*

We left Venice on October 31 last year. We'd had one lovely day, weather-wise, and several wet chilly ones.  The city was still full of tourists and everything open.  Venice is beautiful and it was worth being there that time of year but I don't know that I'd want to be there much later.  Chilly and wet!


----------



## mav (Jul 1, 2016)

I have been to Venice about 5 times over the years , always in the Sept/Oct time frame. Wonderful place, but quite honestly I would not go in November, especially on a boat.  Sept/ Oct. has always been lovely for us.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2016)

^^^ This ^^^ 
I love Venice, and wandering it's footpaths and canals, but not in knee high rubber boots. Even Venetians go somewhere else in Nov/Dec.

Jim


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Great info from all of you.*

I'm going to pass on this.  It probably wouldn't work out anyway with all the factors involved.  Great idea; but the timing, the whole way around, really wouldn't work for any of us.

While my son has been very fortunate to see and do all that he has while stationed in Europe, I think he's very homesick.  His twin was supposed to go over this past January, but couldn't go. Son in Europe decided in March to invite us over and now feels slighted because no one is coming to visit him.  It was two years last month since we last saw him in person.   

Thank goodness for Skype!


----------



## JudyH (Jul 2, 2016)

Smart move. We were there in Nov 8-15 and it was cold. Rain the last day. We went south. By the 22 it was teeming. The warm air from Africa hit the cold Artic air right over Italy. I was glad I lugged all the rain gear with me.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 4, 2016)

Venice in November with Acqua Alta is fun, if you've been there before and want to experience a unique phenomenon. I enjoyed it!! But it was our 3rd trip to Venice. I wouldn't choose it for a first or only visit. 

If you do want to go then, exchanges into the city aren't too difficult and would be preferable to the boat on the water IMO.


----------

